# Free Coast flashlight if you do their quickonline survey.



## razrsharp481 (Dec 28, 2012)

https://www.coastportland.com/surveys/survey-cc

3.50 shipping and handling..but hey,

A great deal considering they retail for $11. It beams 32 lumens. That's excellent considering its compact size. 1 X AAA battery included. And for the record, the light is 3.5 inches in length, with a 2.75 hour runtime. The G10 is perfect for your EDC (every day carry). The lightweight tactical aluminum casing is tough. The LED light is unbreakable. And like all Coast Products, they are backed by a lifetime guarantee. Woop woop


----------



## razrsharp481 (Dec 28, 2012)

From the website;

http://www.coastportland.com/g10-led-flashlight.htm

"The G10 LED Flashlight is small enough to fit in your pocket, yet is powerful enough to be an everyday utility flashlight. Coast's Max Beam Optic System shapes the available light from the LED into the most useable beam pattern, giving you the maximum amount of light for your application. A lightweight aluminum casing offers great durability and will hold up to heavy daily use. Produces a diffused beam with a central hot spot. Backed by Coast's lifetime guarantee against defects in materials and workmanship.Tested and rated to ANSI/FL1 standards by an independent laboratory."


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Not a bad looking light for $3.50. But not worth $11 in my opinion. Last year I purchased a case (24) of Dorcy metal LED flashlights (2AA, 80 Lumens, 8 hours run time) for $8 each. Even then I thought the 80 lumens was a little on the weak side. I am a flashlight junky and have several dozen different LED lights ranging from 60 Lumens to 2,000 Lumens so I will likely take the survey and get the light just to throw in the cabinet. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

What the heck, I spend more than that and roll the dice on flashlights from China...

How long did it take to actually receive it?


----------



## razrsharp481 (Dec 28, 2012)

Here's some cool free ebooks/guides on survival and flashlights too. Might be worth checking out.

https://www.coastportland.com/ebooks-by-coast


----------



## razrsharp481 (Dec 28, 2012)

Sparky_D said:


> What the heck, I spend more than that and roll the dice on flashlights from China...
> 
> How long did it take to actually receive it?


About 5 days. Comes in a manilla package in the mailbox. Coast products are pretty good..I have a couple of knives and flashlights from them and like all their stuff.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

even if you want to go through all that just to get a flashlight, you will never be free of them. Constant mailings, e-mails, phone calls etc. No thanks, I have several good, powerful flashlights from Lowe's, and nobody bothered me after the purchase.


----------



## Sparky_D (Jun 3, 2013)

Just uncheck the "send me emails and crap" option before you submit. If they do call or email, ask to be removed.
Easy peesy.


----------



## razrsharp481 (Dec 28, 2012)

Yea they explicitly asked me if I wanted any future emails or offers and I unchecked it. It's been over a week and no problamo


----------



## fuddmaster (May 7, 2013)

I just did the survey and mine is on the way!!


----------

